

Oh, the irony: LulzSec hacked by TeaMp0isoN - riams
http://thegadgetsite.com/2011/06/oh-the-irony-lulzsec-hacked-by-teamp0ison/

======
swishercutter
Based on what I just read they all seem to be snitchin on each other....Stop
snitchin' fellas....if you do the crime do the time. No need to point fingers
around saying since he told on me I'm telling on him...snitches are snitches.

------
mdaniel
I enjoyed reading the Wired article about a black-hat[1] and hope that after
all this silliness is over, that we will be treated to another similarly good
story.

1=I don't have the url, and it isn't important anyway

